# A word of caution to you all



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

On sunday afternoon after getting back from Southport, I was in the garden with my wife, when she noticed a patch of quite red and inflamed looking skin on my chest.

I had been aware of it for sometime but really not thought anything of it.

After further investigation I decided that I would make an appointment to see the doctor the following day.

After seeing him he confirmed my worst thoughts, that it was skin cancer. A brave statement you may think as he had done no biopsy on it.

That evening I sat down with Nic and told her. She was obviously worried and upset but I explained how it was a fairly common type and easily treatable.

The next morning I noticed another patch on my back next to a mole. Nic had a look and said I need to go back. So again I went to my doctor and saw a different GP. He looked at both areas and agreed with the GP the previous day.

We sat down and had a brief chat and the referral letter was written as I sat in the surgery.

I have private healthcare so fortunately he could fax it straight through to the Trust.

I now await my meeting with the consultant and the next steps to remove and treat the two areas.

I told my friends and family straight away, before they heard it through a secondhand source. i wanted to reassure everyone that was close to me that I was fine and in good spirits.

Having read up alot over the last few days, I am not worried in the least and have just carried on as normal. I feel absolutely fine and have no reason to expect that it has spread to anywhere else.

I also wanted to publicly thank all my friends for their really kind words of support. Its not only helped me but also Nic, who is a worrier at the best of times.

So this is my word of caution. Be careful in the sun and make sure you either cover up or put a high factor cream on, especially now we are heading into the time of year when the sun is at its strongest.

I thought long and hard about telling people here but I have always been honest and upfront in all that I have done and if this goes someway to preventing someone else going through what I am, then it will have been absolutely worth it.

We all think we are indestructable, especially in this sport, and at 36 skin cancer was the last thing on my mind. However, we also have to remember that this is also one of the most treatable cancers if caught early enough which is why I have every faith in the healthcare professionals and next year will be up there on the 202 stage doing my thing with this whole chapter put behind me.

God bless and thanks for reading.

J


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry to hear the news james however i am sure as you have said that our healthcare professionals do know what they are doing and you will be fine james.

i do hope this does not affect your prep for the following year as i am looking forward to you competing next year and taking on america

all the best

hilly


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Bloody hell mate, hope all goes well, sure you'll get it sorted in no time 

Hope so anyway, looking forward to you competing again soon :thumbup1:

Best wishes


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

I dunno what to say, Im sorry to hear whats happening my thoughts are with you and your partner, very brave of you to come on and tell us and share your feelings.

Im confident your medical teams will help and do their utmost to resolve the problem.

Once again you have my thoughts, all the best to you.


----------



## jay4146 (Mar 29, 2009)

:thumbup1:hi supercell im sorry to hear about the skin cancer hope everything goes well for you keep your chin up mate


----------



## Martyd (Apr 28, 2009)

Im shocked at reading this bud..

Woke me up to the dangers as you said we think we are indestructable..

Sure you will bounce back stronger and kick ass next year..

Chin up champ


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

good job you caught it early mate. wishing you a speedy recovery :thumb:


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey James like i said im always here for you buddy night day anytime...what ever you need..

Fivos


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Bloody ell mate what a year your having :cursing: Hope this goes like the others have, a minor set back and you go on to take the 202's by storm:thumbup1:

Dave


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear the news James. I hope everything will be alright for you


----------



## uknumbr14 (Sep 24, 2007)

A family memeber has had skin cancer, they treated it with short spell of radiotherapy and she is now fine,you would never even tll she had it, as you mentioned it is common and highly treatable, hope all gos well, all the best.


----------



## qwerty83 (Mar 4, 2009)

real sorry to hear that mate. but like u say its easily treated if caught early and im sure you'll get through it fine. u did the right thing going to the docters straight away. keep us updated and good luck with the treatment.

rgds james


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Gutted to read that, wish you all the best.

Have you been a heavy sunbed user? Have you used MTII?

Or do you think sun exposure is irrelevant and its more of a genetic thing?


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry to hear this mate hope you get well


----------



## boodika (May 24, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your news, but thankyou for sharing this with other ppl to highlight the dangers. Hope all goes ok!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

really hope all is well for you fella


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

sorry to hear the news james,

liike you stated, i am sure as you have said that our healthcare professionals do know what they are doing and you will be fine.

i do hope this does not affect your prep for 2010. i am looking forward to you competing next year and taking on america


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Glad to see you`ve taken it ok. I`m sure you`ll be fine mate.


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate, wishing you a quick and healthy recovery


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Glad you caught it early. Hope everything goes smoothly now and you have a speedy recovery.

Hopefully a good wake up for everyone, if you have any moles you are not sure about - get them checked by the Dr.

http://info.cancerresearchuk.org/healthyliving/sunsmart/skin-cancer-facts/detectingskincancer/


----------



## EDG301 (Oct 18, 2005)

All the best James, i hope it gets treated and you make a swift recovery.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi! James - sorry to hear your news. You're getting prompt treatment and I trust that all will be well.

I've been through this myself - an aggressive malignant melanoma on my hand that was thankfully totally removed and no secondaries - and I know how your life suddenly passes before your eyes and you have to take stock and try to achieve some perspective.

It's good to share this info with people because there are several types of skin cancer. Most are easily cured, but melanoma can be rapidly fatal unless dealt with promptly.

SO, EVERYONE, IF YOU SUSPECT YOU HAVE A SKIN PROBLEM OR A ROGUE MOLE GET IT CHECKED IMMEDIATELY.

Sunbeds are no safer than sunbathing! MT2 is supposed to offer fair-skinned people some protection.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

sorry to hear, sure the treatment will help u out and every worry be of ur head and be happy


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

A bit of a wake up call for me. Thanks so much for sharing this deeply personal stuff and all the best to you and your family.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Oh no hun, thats really horrible!!

So glad you caught it early and my fingers and toes are crossed that it all goes super well!!

Thinking of you x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Big Hugs James (manly back pat of Paul though)!

Paul & Tania x


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope you have a speedy recovery mate I know we all think when the sun out lets get our tops off and do not realise the harm the suns rays can do to your Skin


----------



## thecourtenayboy (Aug 14, 2008)

Your post really hit home, I've not really been applying enough sun cream considering the intensity of the sun recently but now I'll definately make sure I'm always protected. Full respect to you for sharing your experiences, I hope everything works out well for you. The important thing is that you stay positive, like you said, these docs know what they're doing, and sounds like you noticed it very early so am sure you'll be fine. Good luck though, and thanks again for your message, definately made an impact for me personally.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

sorry to hear this mate hope you get well


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

wow pretty shocked, hope for the best mate..


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

James you really have been through it since you turned pro. My thoughts are with you and i wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## jonathan1758 (Aug 29, 2008)

Really sorry to hear that fella.. You have a good attitude though and im sure it'll all be in the past before you know it!


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

I can only echo the sentiments of everyone else on the board in wishing you a speedy recovery and all the best for the future.

It's good to see you with such a positive attitude


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

All the best mate and a speedy recovery!


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Just got to say thank you for highlighting this difficult topic - people really do underestimate how dangerous the sun is, myself included!

Wishing you all the best towards a speedy recovery x


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

As above I was shocked.. I had my top off all weekend and burnt to a crisp and also have had a sunbed since.. off to spain on tuesday aswell.. wake up call!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

get well m8


----------



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

sorry to hear that mate, wishing you a healthy and speedy recovery...


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Im embarrased to say I went out without suncream on Sunday, I got mega sunburn... never again!


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear this James, and nice one for posting this.

Good luck with your treatment and a speedy recovery.

All the best,

J


----------



## Iron19 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry to hear this. I am glad you shared this though as it will make others such as myself think twice.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Fcuk me that's not good news....All the best J mate and I hope it all works out....


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

As i said before mate mine and my family's thoughts are with you and Nik...


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I wish you a speedy recovery.

And i shall be using high factor sun protection this summer!


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i hope it gets sorted with no problems mate.... i am terrible for not putting sun cream on.. this has made me think


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

terrible news mate, but glad you caught it early, wishing you a speedy recovery.

would also be interested to know about your history with regards to sunbeds and tanning if you feel you can share it,

altho i do feel personally cancer is largley genetic - ive been through it in my family. thats not to say enviroment doesnt influence it/greatly increase the risks.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Hey James,

Just a quick question.. Did you just randomly notice this or did you originally think it was a skin rash? Be interesting to see what it appears as to maybe help people in future notice the first signs of this. But obviously depending on how you feel about the situation mate. Hope everythings well your end!


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear of the news James,hope you get sorted quickly.

Im a bugger for the sun and have lots of moles,most are aware of the dangers but we carry on.

But it hits home more when you post up something like this,and as i said i hope you get sorted and thank you for taking time to make us all more aware.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Glad you caught that early James. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Good call to post the message too as far too many, men in particular, put off going to the Doctors. Hope they learn from this.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

thats really lucky james...i just know too many whom have got cancers and never got through it!!!

its a common scenario where everyday folk wait til their ill in hospital to know that their alive and kicking...well done for nipping it in the bud,so to speak!!!!

very scary knowing it was there,but very lucky it was caught early enough...at uni,one of my good lecturers said that any cell in the body is potentially cancerous with the right trigger...so good luck to you bro...wish you the best of health and you can resume your everyday activities...hope you will live life to the full knowing that these chances dont come everyday!!!!

god bless to you n your family...and wishing you a full recovery!!!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

You know my thoughts james...

one word bro.

WINNER... 

steve


----------



## DarrenBecca (Jun 4, 2009)

hope everything goes well and wishing you a speedy recovery.

Daz n Bex.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Very sorry to hear about this James.

Wishing you all the best and that this is sorted as soon as possible.

Thanks for the kind word of warning, taking the time out n all.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear this mate, get well soon


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Yet again your an inspiration mate, many of us including my self would probably be freaking out while you stay calm and focused.

I hope it does not set you back badly. Seeing that positive thought helps the body probably more than many medicines ext i am sure you will fly through it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Yet again your an inspiration mate, many of us including my self would probably be freaking out while you stay calm and focused.

I hope it does not set you back badly. Seeing that positive thought helps the body probably more than many medicines ext i am sure you will fly through it.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Shocking.

Glad you caught it early mate. Makes all the difference.

Wishing you a speedy recovery mate.

Stay strong.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

hope it all goes well!!!!!


----------



## dale_flex (Feb 17, 2008)

wishing you a speedy recovery mate. Best wishes


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry to hear your news James,hope everything goes ok with your treatment mate:thumbup1:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry to hear your news and thank you for posting about it James - if it encourages us all to check ourselves then that is a great deal of good you have triggered through your own selfless action.

Have a swift recovery and all the best to you and Nic.


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, thanks for sharing mate....

..kinda of a wake up call really to me and hopefully others... skin cancer doesn't discriminate, slap some high factor lotion on, its easier and less stressful than the alternative - I never used too, but will from now on..

Good luck, and wishing you a speedy recovery.

Jon.


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear that brother, I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

As most of the others have already said, best of luck mate.

Hope everything goes ok, which i'm sure it will.


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

hope all goes well james,,,also i think its great you have put it on here,,its opened my eyes alot to the dangers of tanning


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, sorry to hear mate.

Get well soon.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Jesus christ mate. Your taking this like a true champion.

I wish you all the best and moreso I hope your lovely wife dont worry too much. A strong young man will recover from this without a problem.

My self and my family will be thinking of you all the way.

Take care Bro.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck, James.

My thoughts will be with you.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

hello mate and shocked to see this thread u here! myself and zee send our best wishes to you and your family,stay strong like you say its caught early and very treatable nowadays just want you to know we are all behind you wishing you a speady recovery and look forward to speaking to you shortly,stay strong my friend


----------



## busaeed (May 31, 2009)

soory to hear that hope to be well soon


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Just carry on as normal, have your treatment and be careful in the sun. All will be well!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

In my prayers mate.....

I had 3 moles removed couple years ago but thankfully biopsy's showed they were harmless..... I was just erring on the side of caution tbh as they'd been bothering me for a bit.

As you say... most treatable and god willing has been caught early enough.

Wishing you all the best xx


----------



## The dragon (Oct 31, 2008)

All thoughts and prayers are with you James.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2009)

Wishing you all the best James. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. Wishing you well.


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Get well soon man.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this James, but I'm sure all will be fine.

You are the peoples champ James, such an inspiration to many, and always so willing to support others within the sport. I'm sure that I speak for every single member on this board in saying that if you need anything through these difficult times, any support at all just let us know.

Looking forward to seeing you kicking [email protected] on stage in 2010!!!


----------



## 0161 (May 28, 2009)

mate i don't know you but i can imagine that this is a difficult time for you and your family at the moment.

hope you get sorted soon bud. don't lose hope. from reading the other comments on here i'm sure you have a lot of support from the people on here, and that you will be back to full health soon.

wishing you all the best.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Gutted for you mate. I thought i got a wake up call when i had to get a mole removed last year as a precaution.

This is obviously worse, so i can imagine how you must feel.

But as always you appear to be taking your knocks on the chin and remaining in good spirits.....So not only an inspiriation to us all, but also heads up and a reminder to us to be cautious with the summer tanning etc.

Good luck and take care


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

James, can't wish you well fast enough. And thanks for detailing this here - cancer is an evil disease and bringing this to people's attention will hopefully help others to be aware of the symptoms and get the treatment like you have.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

James, wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

good luck mate.

Great approach you have to it, stay strong


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Best of luck with your treatment bro, hope it all goes well for you and your family.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

All the best j stay positive.

Ill make sure i put cream on now mate ive never normally bothered in the past.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about that james,hope you a speedy recovery.

All will be well as you have spotted it early.


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry to hear bud. Wish you a quick recovery!


----------



## funguswarrior (Feb 14, 2009)

All the best mate


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

James i wish you all the best, it will just make you both stronger.

To you all i am just a carpenter on a building site, getting to work on roofs this week was great with the sun, all the young lads getting the tan to show off. Me with the old cream on and putting top back on every half hour and some of them saying old f8cker.

Time will tell.

All the best.


----------



## maxjenics (Mar 2, 2005)

Probably doesn't mean much to you J, but I have had 3 close friends diagnosed with skin cancer, one with the most aggressive type possible. Now its 3 years on since the last case and all doing fine with no cases of return.

As you say one of the most treatable cancers.

Chin up mate, and keep strong as a positive attitude through this time for you is in my opinion one (if not the) most important things in recovery.

Chris


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Just seen this. Am shocked and sorry to hear this. I hope it will be ok for you james. One of my family members had skin cancer and had it removed and it was 100% succesful. So seeing as youve caught it v early, as you say it can be treated with great success rate.

Hope the future holds more positive news and that you can get on the 202's and kick butt!


----------



## victoria (May 28, 2008)

James you an inspiration to us all. After training with you last week you really boosted me which is what I needed and confirmed for me what i needed to do. Take care and god bless. Hi to Nick for me!

See you again soon hun!

V


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

Very sad to hear this. Wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Wish you a speedy recovery mate, can't wait to see you kick it in te 202's!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Good luck with the road ahead, man! I look forward to seeing you up there among your peers - the best in the sport!


----------



## russforever (Apr 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that, you get well mate, and really thanks for sharing


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

It was great to meet you yesterday in Jersey James. I had no idea of the current situation. If anyone can show the determination to beat this in life, its you. My thoughts and prayers are with you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

ye u caught it earlier which is lucky and u will be fine, no doubt.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Firstly a massive thankyou to everyone for reading this, already it has made people think and that's exactly what it was intended to do.

Secondly thankyou for all of the messages of support on here and via PM's, texts and calls, they mean a huge amount to me and have all helped enormously. Even though I am not overly concerned its something that is always on my mind in varying degrees but as always I have been very busy which really does help and having to fully concentrate on my athletes has been great over the last week.

I have been in Jersey this weekend with 2 of my athletes and they helped lift my spirits by both winning!! Hence my late reply to you all!

I was blown away by the island the the people and will definately be going back with Nic for a holiday to explore the island further.

Both Nic and I are really looking forward to our holiday in 7 days time. We have both been flat out over the last few months and cant wait to spend some quality time together which has been lacking due to my recent bodybuilding commitments.

Thanks again to everyone, this site really is an amazing place with so many amazing people; I salute you all.

J


----------



## jonno (May 23, 2006)

Hang on in there PAL. I have had similar thing on side of my head and had it cut away. Another mole appeared same side but lower and that one cut away. OK now. Moral of my story is now I have stay out of the sun and have the highest sun facter screen on. I feel lucky and now heed all the signs and warnings. I hope you will be ok and come through this like I did.

All the best to you,

Jonno.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

ye me always put sunscreen on u gotta i think people who are less fair skinned are less likely to apply it


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Firstly thanks again for all the well wishes, its been fantastic and really lifted my spirits.

I wanted to update everyone on where I am at.

After having a well earned holiday with Nic we came home on saturday to be greeted with a letter saying that my appointment was that day!!!!

Getting home at 12.30pm and the appointment was at 12.45pm!! Anyway we jumped in the car and I got there around 15 minutes late.

I saw a doctor who basically took a lot of details from me. How long, have I burnt, family history, how have they changed? etc....

She then took photos of the 3 areas. These will now be sent to the consultant and I will hear back on the treatment in the next 7-10 days.

It looks like I will be suitable for a new treatment which involves a cream and then light treatment which just kills the cancer cells and leaves the other tissue untouched and healthy. It means little if any scarring and only 2 treatments around 14 days apart. It is far more specific than radiotherapy and means that recovery is very quick and cure rates are around 90-97% which is great news.

I feel really good at the moment. Work is flat out, my training and diet are great and I have started a little cardio too.

I see this just as a little 'blip' in 2009 and will be back on stage next year flying the flag for the UK and I cant wait.

Thanks again for all the support, its times like this that you realise just how great the BBing community is and I am eternally grateful to everybody as is Nicki.

God bless

J


----------



## nibbsey (Feb 12, 2008)

Just found this thread, am sorry to hear your news James but glad you've got it early, thats a positive. Good news about the simple course of treatment, Hope all goes well for you with it and the rest of 2009 i also wish you luck in 2010.

TBH this thread has made me think about the way in which i protect myself (or not as the case may be) in the sun. Thanks for that if nothing else. It does remind us that although we may think it, we are not invincible!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

only just seen this...wow

thoughts are with you mate, i wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## Biggerdave (Aug 23, 2007)

Thats great news mate. Hope its sorted as soon as possible.

I know it wont hold you back.

Dave


----------



## flexwright (Oct 2, 2008)

hope all is well james


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Glad to hear things are looking up mate, and that your treatment should hopefully not be too invasive.

Your attitude is very refreshing.

Wish you every success in your future in both BB and your life as a whole.

Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey thats superb news:beer:

I am probably going to get a tongue lashing from some body for this post but i was thinking about this yesterday after reading an article so i will ask your opinion. We all know cancer is very common skin cancer all the more so but after reading several studies that show that elevated levels of igf-1 in the body have the potential to cause the mutation of cells and cancer do you think perhaps some past supplumentations had any thing to do with it. Obviously no one could ever know i just wanted your thoughts on it. Oh yes the problem with cancer and igf-1 is only linked with directly injecting the compound igf not hgh even though there are doctors attempting to make this link it has not been proven with hgh.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi Con,

Its an interesting topic and the answer is who knows? Both my mum and dad have had pre cancerous skin conditions so it may also be genetic. Remember that what I have now, was caused many many years ago from burning but who knows if it has been speeded up?

There has been a genetic link to skin cancer but the major factor is sun exposure and altho I have never been a sun worshiper, I have been out a lot in the sun especially when I surfed for more than 10 years all over Europe.

As far as where I am.....

........I had a letter a few days ago saying that the images need further investigation so now I will have a face to face consultations at the end of July, so will know more then.

Until then I am feeling great, eating well and training and working hard (I have around 10 athletes about to start their UK Final diets!!)

I know everything will be cool so I am keeping it right at the back of my mind but it is something I think about every day, I wont pretend I dont.

I'll keep everyone updated as and when I get any more info.

J


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

James you have mine and Jans wishes mate. Do what the doc says and im sure it will all work out well


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi, good luck with everything, just read this thread. Hope all goes well for you. Best of luck with your dieting finalists.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Hey J

Missed this thread, and Matt didnt mention anything?????

Sorry to hear this....

As you said tho< I hope its not serious and wish you a speedy recoevery....

Get some Mt2, in all seriousness if are going in sun thats what that stuff was developed for

Will be down your way soon to abuse you and smash you in gym anyway prob


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Great to hear your doing well mate.

As far as your athletes lol i bet every one else in their classes are sh1tting their pants!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Con said:


> Great to hear your doing well mate.
> 
> As far as your athletes lol i bet every one else in their classes are sh1tting their pants!


I think half of them are in my class. Great  lol

As I said in Dave's thread, glad I'm not being prepped by you this year - your first year not dieting and so will be full of energy to kick them in to shape through various torturous methods!

Glad your in good spirits mate, the odds are firmly in your favour and you are as mentally strong as they come. Good to see they cant keep a good man down!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

I know its been a while since I started this thread but I wanted to update everybody who has been so kind and supported me not only in my BBing but also with the health issues regarding the skin cancer I wa sdiagnosed with earlier this summer.

I went along with Nic yesterday to the hospital to see the consultant for the follow up after the first batch of topical chemotherapy I had.

The news wasn't really what i wanted to hear. The cancer is still present and i have now been prescribed and started some stronger chemotherapy which unfortunately can present more in the way of side effects. The consultant seemed upbeat about this working however.

I will be given the medication 5 days a week for the next 2 months with the weekends off and it can be self administered so no to'ing and fro'ing to the hospital every day, which is a relief as I am bloody busy at the moment and my focus is totally on the guys I am prepping for the British, Hercules and the Stars over the next 5 weeks.

I have no doubt that this is just a blip and my off season training and dieting started this week, will continue and I will still be stepping on stage next year. If it is not successful another biopsy will be taken and surgery will be done on both my chest and back which could be fairly invasive from a cosmetic point of view.

If that is the case then my competitive BBing days will be over but I always said that if I was never to compete again then winning the British last year was a great way to bow out.

I am fine, Nic is my rock as indeed all my friends are. She sometimes shows her emotions but in the main remains very positive as indeed I do.

God bless.

J


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear this, I had followed this thread from the beginning and it has made me stop and think. I sincerely hope the treatment goes well.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Hope it all goes well James, keep us updated 

Take care x


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

The fact that you are so strong & basically very healthy means that you will weather the chemotherapy far better than most. I am sure you will find it succesful and can get back to prepping for your pro debut.

See you weekend buddy.


----------



## ricey (Nov 28, 2008)

keep your chin up mate and think positive because contrary to popular belief skin cancer when caught early has a very good prognosis and plus not all skin cancers are alike.

my mother recently found out she had the basal cell type on her face, she had had a small red mark there which she thought was a spot but over time it became flakey/scaley, it really wasnt at all that noticable but in the end after a good few months she went to the doctors and got the news.

apparantly the type she has very rarely can spread but she did have to have a small skin craft on the area which she had the surgey. bless her but after follow up checkups all is well at present.

im sorry to hear about this mate but just know you can overcome it aswell its not all the doom and gloom that some people think.

let us know how things go mate

also my old lady never uses sunbeds and she is not one for sunbathing all day either, just very fair, blonde hair blue eyes. it just goes to show you that cancer is a very real problem that can happen to anyone when you least expect it.

you have to know your own body and if you something dont look right, feel right dont wait around get the f*ck to the doctors its nothing to feel embarrassed about because if its nothing then thats great but if it is something then you have taken the first step to beating it

all the best mate


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Nine Pack said:


> The fact that you are so strong & basically very healthy means that you will weather the chemotherapy far better than most. I am sure you will find it succesful and can get back to prepping for your pro debut.
> 
> See you weekend buddy.


As Paul said.

You are far more healthy, physically and mentally strong than most. I really hope all goes well mate as I plan on being at the Olympia next year and want to see you on that u202 stage.

You're such an inspiration James and have been tremendous support for me throughout my bicep tear. I still watch your dvd early mornings before training on occasion LOL!.. If you ever need to get away mate.. You and Nic know where I am. Just drop me a mail and your have my spare room! You'll have to push the singles together though and may lose Nic down the gap LOL.

Stay strong mate

Luke


----------



## Testoholic (Jun 13, 2009)

all the best mate:thumb:, am genuinley sorry to hear of this. hope your BB days arent over as yours is a physique really like to see on stage


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear your bad news Get well soon!!


----------



## hertderg (Jun 15, 2007)

You are an Inspiration and a fighter James and I'm sure you'll beat this and come out of it stronger in many ways.

Can't wait to see you step on stage next again next year.


----------



## Ex-SRD (Sep 9, 2008)

Hope all is well mate


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate, bes tof luck to you...god speed


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Well there is two ways to take news like that mate, but knowing you there is only one way you will. I know you will be upbeat and positive, methodically is the best way. All the talk of grafts and surgery may not even be nessecery, as Paul said a stong male in his peak of fitness will react a lot better to the strain of chemo.

I admire your honesty and the way you spread your knowledge and experience with everyone, I for one have learned a lot from you because of this, you are a good man and I have every confidence you will beat this and get up on that pro stage, yes the Brits would be a great last show - but lets not think about that, tampa bay would be a great FIRST pro show!

Chin up matey


----------



## Ellwood (Jul 20, 2009)

All the best mate


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

sorry to hear of the news mate...really hope you can get through this in the best of health and come out the other side un-scathed!!!

try to keep that chin up!!!

good luck to you,best of health and hope you recover 100% and stay in remission forever!!!


----------



## strongboes (Mar 17, 2009)

Hope everything is going alright for you bud.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

sorry to hear things havnt improved james but as every1 else has said you are a very strong person and im sure this will just make you stronger


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry to hear man, I am hoping all the best for you and your family.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

my thoughts are with you james stay strong and focused as i know you will and you will beat this,just another battle to over come my friend we are all thinking about you!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

James, you'll nail it!

With your desire, determination, health and fitness there's not a chance anything is going to knock you down.

Positive thinking, bud.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

James mate sorry to hear this man. Lifes full of trials and tribulations but im sure with your upbeat and positive attitide, which i firmly believe has a strong influence on our bodies healing capacities, you will pull through as a stronger person. You can then move on and full fill your Pro status and make an impact there as you have done in the UK.

Chin up nate and my thoughts are with you..


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Sorry to hear this James.. Really hits home when im out there having sunbeds and going on holiday soon.. !


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

James, first time I've caught this thread....

Good luck mate and get well soon, our thoughts and prayers are with you. I hope everything turns out OK and we'll see you on stage again soon.

Squirrel


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Thankyou all for your support. I do feel positive, very positive. I have my lower moments but I only have to make a call, come on here or see my wife and family and everything is fine.

I hope to see many if not all of you next week in Nottingham, when my title as British overall champion is passed on to what will undoubtedly be a deserving athlete!!

J


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

James - thanks for having the strength to post your story here. Takes more than any lift , competition or stepping out on stage. You are an inspiration for this and many other reasons.

Everyone before me has put it so well - hope to see you back competing soon.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear that James. Get well soon.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Good luck with the recovery man, do you have any pictures so we know what to look out for?


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

If there is anybody who can stay strong and fight it's you mate! Looking forward to seeing you on stage next year!!


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Good luck James


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

get well soon bro, my thoughts are with you and your family, be strong cos you will bounce back. Peace and Respect


----------



## clairey.h (Feb 8, 2009)

my thoughts are with you and your mrs........well done and fair play for starting this thread and highlighting the issues from your personal experience,

wishing you all the best for a speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear this James. Keep positive, I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

James im sorry to hear this mate but the good news is you got it early and your getting treated. I wish you and Nic all the best im sure if anyone can fight it off its Supercell


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm sure this is just one more battle that you will be victorious over. You're a winner through and through.

Although I read the thread originally and have just skimmed through again, I can't find the answer to a couple of questions that I'm sure others as well as myself have been wondering. No worries if you don't want to answer. Did you use sunbeds and if so how often? (Canopies/stand up booths?) What factor sunscreen have you used when sunbathing? Have you ever been sunburnt?

Wishing you well with the treatment. Take care and stay positive. x


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

This sounds wierd as you are well anyway, but get well soon


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

sorry to read james... full recovery mate


----------



## Big JMJ (May 2, 2008)

Keep positive mate!


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

James, the way you are is just incredible mate... i know i always say it but you are just about the nicest bloke ive met in this crazy sport... keep smiling bro

steve


----------



## micky (Nov 4, 2007)

Wish you and your family all the best james, your a winner and you will beat this!!

Micky


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

only found out when reading your article in the beef mag so just came on to wish you well james


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

unlucky mate, good that you are letting other people know the symptoms etc. I hope you make a speedy recovery !!


----------

